# Alabama ASA State Championship July 24-25



## BenjaminT (Apr 1, 2009)

what makes you qualified? Ive shot all the pro ams but not local asa's. can I come?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

*AL ASA State*



BenjaminT said:


> what makes you qualified? Ive shot all the pro ams but not local asa's. can I come?


Give me a call, 256-476-0796

We'll see what we can do for ya.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Good Luck with your state shoot.....Remember if you need any help, with questions please just give me a call.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## dennisw (Jul 22, 2010)

can you shoot a fun round?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

dennisw said:


> can you shoot a fun round?


You have a PM


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Tim, I enjoyed the great shoot today. The course was well planned and set up, the people were friendly and outstanding. I think if things keep going like this, and with the support of more local clubs, the Alabama Federation can be a huge success. Thanks to all the people who put in lots of hard work to make this shoot happen. I had a blast and met some great people. Hope to see as many of you as possible at the Classic.

-Bryan


----------



## timberjack (Feb 14, 2009)

I will have to say that the location was great they put on a really good shoot the park was really nice and i had 1 youngan that really loved going over to the water park side and playing with that said i have to thank the group i shot with Mr. Leldon, Jason and michael these guys were great to shoot with and sincen i had my 7 year old with me lets just say he kept them entertained with his antics i thank them for thier patience so to tim and dwyghtand all the other guys yall did a great job 

mike hope


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, glad to hear you guys enjoyed the shoot, 

WOW was it *HOT*


----------

